# פיצוח



## dukaine

I'm having trouble with this sentence, particularly with the use of פצוח.  Again, I assume this is an idiomatic usage? Let me know if you need the rest of the sentence.

הוא רוצה פיצוח מידי התקשורת תוקפת אותו...


----------



## arielipi

crack most probably, as in cracking a code.


----------



## origumi

arielipi said:


> crack most probably, as in cracking a code.


Or possibly - solving a crime, as the police attempts to do.


----------



## Stifled

'פיצוח' from the verb 'לפצח' can be used metaphorically when you want to solve an open case, as in to solve the case, or solving a mystyrious occurrence.
The literal meaning though is to breake or to crack. (most commonlly used in "cracking a nut" ie - לפצח אגוז.)


----------



## dukaine

Could it mean "breaking" like when the news breaks a story, since he references the media?


----------



## arielipi

no, no , 10 characters.


----------



## Stifled

No, you can't use it that way in Hebrew (that's pure English i guess). Give me the previous sentence if you want me to elaborate on the meaning.


----------



## dukaine

Well, the story is that a guy is murdered in a nursing home - he's the victim of a robbery.  Cop 2 is presenting the case to Cop 1.  The dialogue is as follows:

Cop 1: למה זה מגיע אלינו?
Cop 2:  כי השר חם על זה.  הוא רוצה פיצוח מידי התקשורת תוקפת אותו שהוא מפקיר את ביטחון של זקנים.  

After reading all of your replies, I'm thinking that he's trying to say that the media attacks are false, and the chief wants them debunked.  Is that right?


----------



## Stifled

O.K great, let's break it down to the meaning of it - not to the exact translation.

למה זה מגיע אלינו? = Why do *we *need to deal with *it*? (how come this case has come to us?)

כי השר חם על זה. = Because it's a matter which holds great interest to the minister.  (he is hot on the subject)

הוא רוצה פיצוח מיידי. = He wants this case to be solved immediatly. 

התקשורת תוקפת אותו על-כך שהוא מפקיר את בטחונם של הזקנים. = The media is all over him for neglecting the safety of the elders.


A possible scenerio: There's probably been an increment in the rate of crime against the elders and the media demands answers. The minister is determined to please the media by solving that last case of violence.
So, basically the minister is eager to get the media off his back, though it looks like it has a good reason for giving him a hard time.


----------



## dukaine

Ahhh, that makes so much sense now.  I'm glad I found this show; it's helping me learn the "real" Hebrew, if you will.  Thanks so much guys!!


----------



## Stifled

Glad I could help.


----------

